# Biggin Hill air show 2008



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

This weekend (7th 8th) saw Biggin Hill hold its annual air show.
On Saturday the weather was not very good with over cast skies and some light rain but by Sunday the weather cleared, and the flight line was packed with over 80,000 spectators, total ticket sales for the weekend (120,000 approx (LBC radio)).
A display of aircraft varying from a beautifully restored 1909 Bleriot to a Eurofighter Typhoon and various civilian aircraft took to the skies.
The airial proceedings kicked off with a visit from the RAF parachute team.
(I shall multi post to keep images reasonable)


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

this lynx not onlly looped but did back flips wish I'd had a video


----------



## <simon> (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! Does that have those fancy tilt-rotors?

Sounds great, would've loved to go should i not live on the other side of the world!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 6, 2008)

Great shots Trackend!


----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

Any more photos?

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, I misses this thread before. Nice stuff, Lee.  More please...


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a few more Eric. Oh by the by I forgot to reply about the D200 at Duxford FL they were taken using it and the bigma but I cocked up the iso and most were taken at iso 800 so they came out rather grainy silly mistake really but its a complicated camera to get used to in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2008)

8)  Nice Track!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2008)

Good stuff Lee!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great pics track


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2008)

Great stuff Lee


----------



## DBII (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the Long Bow and explosions are always hot.
DBII


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2008)

ta fellas


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are some nice shots. The Mustang Spitfire formation is really cool, and unusual (at least on this side of the pond).


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2008)

Great stuff Lee, as Eric said the Mustang/Spitfire formation is cool and certainly not something I have seen (at Leuchars), would be nice to see them do it more often.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

Good post, Lee, thanks for sharing the pic's....

Charles


----------

